# Drawing guides?



## Nyapano (Jul 13, 2016)

So I a, a 100% new artist and hardly draw at all. Does anyone know anything I can reference and practice with to start drawing furries? Apparently my art is decent, considering I have no practice, but I want to practice. I don't know what to look for, and I want a website or app or something that I can look at for something to practice with.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jul 13, 2016)

There are a few books on drawing furrys on amazon that you could take a look at. It's literally called "Draw Furries". There are two others ("Draw More Furries" and "Furries Furever" [god I hate that title] in which the latter explores other styles as well) which are good to keep and flick through. You might also want to find some reference for drawing humans, so you can precise drawing bodily shapes too.


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 13, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> There are a few books on drawing furrys on amazon that you could take a look at. It's literally called "Draw Furries". There are two others ("Draw More Furries" and "Furries Furever" [god I hate that title] in which the latter explores other styles as well) which are good to keep and flick through. You might also want to find some reference for drawing humans, so you can precise drawing bodily shapes too.


Thank you! I'll be sure to check them out, but I would prefer it to be online so I could pull it up on my ipad or something :33 But aye, i'll be sure to take a look at those books ^^


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jul 13, 2016)

I would recommend life drawing, drawing humans and a animals a ot.


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 13, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I would recommend life drawing, drawing humans and a animals a ot.


Aye, still life is something I do now and then, but at the skill level I'm at now, I need a stationary reference ;i


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jul 13, 2016)

Nyapano said:


> Aye, still life is something I do now and then, but at the skill level I'm at now, I need a stationary reference ;i


Photographs on the internet are everywhere. Just drawing realistic things rather then pre-deciding on a style is a good move.


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 13, 2016)

I only have so many pages in my notebook I can waste with unintelligible scrawls XD


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jul 13, 2016)

Nyapano said:


> I only have so many pages in my notebook I can waste with unintelligible scrawls XD


Loose printer paper can be cheap depending where you get it. No one becomes an awesome furry artist in a day or just by purely following tutorials. :'D


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Jul 13, 2016)

Also, I just realised that you're a fennec fox and I'm just like, slowly going from quier and raising volume slowly,
"Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...."

I'd be happy to help you out if you need whenever I can. Send a PM if you're interested?


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 13, 2016)

Helps though ;P And that help is what I'm after


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 13, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Also, I just realised that you're a fennec fox and I'm just like, slowly going from quier and raising volume slowly,
> "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...."
> 
> I'd be happy to help you out if you need whenever I can. Send a PM if you're interested?


Yasss, if you send me a pm first, I can reply later?


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jul 13, 2016)

I've made a head tutorial for canines, if you are interested 
www.furaffinity.net: Head Tutorial by ZacAttackk
I will make an eye tutorial soon too :3


----------



## Botticella89 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Human Anatomy - For Artists (this is my fav)*
by Dr. Gyorgy Feher (Author), Andras Szunyoghy (Drawings) 

* Anatomy for the Artist *
by  Sarah Simblet (Author),    John Davis (Photographer) 

These are some anatomy books for artists that have helped me draw more realistic characters including furries. Combining with what I learned about anatomy to anthro/fantasy characters.


----------



## lyar (Jul 14, 2016)

Nyapano said:


> So I a, a 100% new artist and hardly draw at all. Does anyone know anything I can reference and practice with to start drawing furries? Apparently my art is decent, considering I have no practice, but I want to practice. I don't know what to look for, and I want a website or app or something that I can look at for something to practice with.


I suggest taking a reference and making it your own. I'm still perfecting my craft as well but I started with drawing my own pokemon and sonic OCs  Oh lord I cringe every-time I look at my old books from when I was a little kid. Just keep at it. And as Bob Ross says: there's no mistakes, only happy little accidents.


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 15, 2016)

lyar said:


> I suggest taking a reference and making it your own. I'm still perfecting my craft as well but I started with drawing my own pokemon and sonic OCs  Oh lord I cringe every-time I look at my old books from when I was a little kid. Just keep at it. And as Bob Ross says: there's no mistakes, only happy little accidents.


I have a reference made by a friend, and this profile pic too was drawn by her... But i need a guide to draw ^^


----------



## GoldenDruid (Jul 17, 2016)

Tani has a great beginners guide here for drawing furries.  It's a good place to start 

*Drawing from life is important. * There is _always_ something around you worth drawing and learning from.
You can also find plenty of inspirational artists online to reference as well. I learned a lot early on by "redrawing" my favorite artists' work.  I never posted this art online or in any way claimed it as my own.  It was purely for learning purposes.  Kind of like doing a master study.  Feel free to reference any of my paintings if you feel like they would be helpful.

Lots of tutorials out there on technique, tools, and tips.  I recommend browsing through the tutorial section on DA for more learning opportunities.  You can pick a new tutorial to practice from each day. 

I'm curious, at this point where do you plan on taking your art?  Are you looking into doing this professionally, or just as a hobby?


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 17, 2016)

GoldenDruid said:


> Tani has a great beginners guide here for drawing furries.  It's a good place to start
> 
> *Drawing from life is important. * There is _always_ something around you worth drawing and learning from.
> You can also find plenty of inspirational artists online to reference as well. I learned a lot early on by "redrawing" my favorite artists' work.  I never posted this art online or in any way claimed it as my own.  It was purely for learning purposes.  Kind of like doing a master study.  Feel free to reference any of my paintings if you feel like they would be helpful.
> ...


Thanks so much! I mean, I recently opened up for commissions ^^ $5 per marshmallow :33 But yeah, this will help me so so much!


----------



## GoldenDruid (Jul 17, 2016)

Nyapano said:


> Thanks so much! I mean, I recently opened up for commissions ^^ $5 per marshmallow :33 But yeah, this will help me so so much!


It's good to see you getting out there and starting!  Be mindful what your pricing your work at.  Don't get stuck working for less than minimum wage.


----------

